# Left ACL tear...



## Arbeau06 (19 Aug 2017)

So I injured my left knee on my trade course Aug of 2016...I ended up not exactly getting the best guidance on how to handle the paperwork for VAC (didn't even know there was any such thing as a disability benefit to apply for till roughly december that followed...). 
That said I applied january once I could go in and get help filling out the form. Now, as of yesterday, aug 18 my vac account said the process is marked as complete. 

My question is for those that have torn their acl on duty....what rateing should I expect if any? Will they give me anything for this injury? I had surgery 7 weeks ago finally and physio is doing good but its still a long road ahead. I won't get inti it here but this injury cost me 9 months of being income-less due to certain folks delaying and trying to deny me compensation I was entitled to (i got it in the end....lotttt of back pay), I wound up a medical release due to another issue this injury stopped me from fighting ottawa about, I habe had to fight tooth and goddamn nail for every bit of medical treatment along the way because Im "just a reservist" and overall this injury ruined my life for a long time due to my treatment. VAC doesn't see any of that, I know, but I have been stressing about whether or not I will get anything (will help recover some of my debt accumulated from losing income as well as cover physio in the month between my release date and when the health insurance through VAC kicks in) so I need to know and nobody has answers when I called.

Anyone go through this injury and get a pay out? I know rates have been updated this year but what %/grade do they give complete acl tears? Someone told me I would get a pay out and another told me no way cause I was fixed with surgery so why do I deserve anything.....i get a lot of conflicted answers. Im already approved for sisip ltd and have plans to become a PCP but this knee still blocks that till I am recovered enough to pass a physical test to get in to the program. For such a common injury thats "easy to fix" this has been anything but easy in my case.
Thanks in advance


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2017)

It's not going to depend on the severity of the injury per se, but more on the degree of disability that results. If you have successfully recovered from it and remain fully functional, you probably won't see much - BUT it will be on file, which remains important if it later degrades.

As a reservist, you *should* have gotten Reserve Force Compensation. Think of it as federal worker's comp for reservists injured on duty who are consequently unable to make civilian earnings. But looking at your post again, it looks like you got that retroactively.

Basically, it sounds like you were cut adrift and left to fend for yourself. That is wrong. If you ended up medically releasing due to a separate issue arising from this, that is something you may be entitled to coverage/compensation for. Have you done all of your VAC stuff yourself? If not I can easily put you in touch with an expert who can assist you with that going forward, just let me know. It sounds like your journey through VAC is still far from complete.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2017)

ACL tear with almost all function back is 5%. I had a legion service officer look at my file because I though I got a lowball offer but he said it was common. You got hurt on course so it should be 5/5 DND responsibility as well giving you the whole 5%.


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2017)

See also,

VAC ACL
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+acl+vac&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+acl+vac&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.256340.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.foo%2Cersl%3D1%2Cfett%3D1%2Cewh%3D0%2Cnso-enksa%3D0%2Cnso-enfk%3D1%2Cnso-usnt%3D1%2Cnso-qnt-npqp%3D0-1%2Cnso-qnt-npdq%3D0-45%2Cnso-qnt-npt%3D0-09%2Cnso-qnt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mnp%3D0-045%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mxp%3D0-1125%2Cnso-unt-npqp%3D0-15%2Cnso-unt-npdq%3D0-25%2Cnso-unt-npt%3D0-06%2Cnso-unt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mnp%3D0-0075%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mxp%3D0-0525...0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.jnKGpEOOwng




			
				Arbeau06 said:
			
		

> have plans to become a PCP but this knee still blocks that till I am recovered enough to pass a physical test to get in to the program.



After graduation from a provincial paramedic program, you will still have to pass the Job Demands Analysis ( JDA ) and Physical Ability Evaluation (PAE) etc. of depending on the municipality you are applying to.



			
				Arbeau06 said:
			
		

> So I injured my left knee on my trade course Aug of 2016...



Knee injuries are not uncommon on 9-1-1 operations. 

The possibility of re-injury is something you may wish to ask your doctor about.


----------

